# Home cinema et apple tv



## infinitesea (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Apple TV et je compte achete un Home cinema Sony DAV-DZ330 et je voulais savoir comment je peux les connecter afin que le son sorte par cet home cinema?

Cordialement


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2010)

infinitesea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Apple TV et je compte achete un Home cinema Sony DAV-DZ330 et je voulais savoir comment je peux les connecter afin que le son sorte par cet home cinema?
> 
> Cordialement



L'ATV a une sortie "audio-numérique-optique" que tu brancheras sur l'entrée de même nom de ton home cinéma (qui en sera très certainement pourvu)


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Décembre 2010)

Si votre HC dispose d'une entrée HDMi et d'une sortie HDMi, il vous suffit de connecter votre AppleTV à votre HC, puis votre HC à votre TV. Sinon, vous utiliserez la sortie audio numérique optique de l'AppleTV pour injecter le son 5.1 dans votre Home Cinema...



Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (27 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Si votre HC dispose d'une entrée HDMi et d'une sortie HDMi, *il vous suffit de connecter votre AppleTV à votre HC, puis votre HC à votre TV*. Sinon, vous utiliserez la sortie audio numérique optique de l'AppleTV pour injecter le son 5.1 dans votre Home Cinema...
> 
> 
> 
> Laurent F



C'est la configuration que j'ai chez moi. Mais est ce que en branchant uniquement l'apple TV à l'ampli en HDMI, on récupère bien le Dolby Digital 5.1 ? pas besoin de brancher la sortie OPTIQUE ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Janvier 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> C'est la configuration que j'ai chez moi. Mais est ce que en branchant uniquement l'apple TV à l'ampli en HDMI, on récupère bien le Dolby Digital 5.1 ? pas besoin de brancher la sortie OPTIQUE ?



Normalement oui... C'est un des gros avantages du HDMI... Après c'est affaire de paramétrage de votre ensemble HC, mais chez moi c'est AppleTV -> Ampli Marantz -> TV Samsung...





Laurent F


----------

